# Pet options for a 10 gallon tank



## Brendan (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a spare 10 gallon tank and I'd like to put it to use.

What are some pet options that I have that would be suitable in a 10 gallon all their life?

Hermits crabs is an option for me, but eh, I heard they were boring. Ts and pedes are also options for me, but I'll think more into that. What about crested geckos? I already own a scorpion and a leopard gecko, so please don't recommend them.


----------



## DITB (Jan 28, 2008)

crested geckos will need atleast a 20 gallon tall tank...maybe somekind of newt or frog?


----------



## bolt619 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmmm... I would get, (in no particular order) pacman frog, pede, I dont know if you like fish but I grew up caring for a 100 gallon reef tank, so a mini reef would be nice, this past weekend I found one of my old ten gallon tanks in the garage so I ended up going to the pet store, I bought I divider and a couple of liphistius murphyorum. I was never into spiders but when I saw how these guys eat I purchased two of them since a ten gallon is fairly big for one. They are quick as hell. Malaysian trapdoors I think are the best of the best. Here is a link to a video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WscAcM07TVI&feature=related


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 28, 2008)

Brendan said:


> Hermits crabs is an option for me, but eh, I heard they were boring.


Properly housed, they are generally described as anything but, being social little creatures. They are certainly less "boring" than tarantulas, who while we love them they aren't exactly the most active of creatures. Neither are Pacman frogs, which spend most of their time sitting motionless half-buried in the dirt.

Like the other person said, cresteds need a 20. Some small species of snake, such as rubber boas or male sand boas, can stay in a 10 all their lives.


----------



## DITB (Jan 29, 2008)

1 anole could probably survive its whole life ina  ten gallon but would also need a UVB light....or maybe a house gecko?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 29, 2008)

Brendan said:


> I already own a scorpion and a leopard gecko, so please don't recommend them.


A better scorpion  . Seriously that would be good for an H.arizonensis. OR if you wanna get started with T's I would recomend G.rosea. Hermit crabs are pretty boring. Or grow some roaches. . The possibilities are endless
Eddy


----------



## tigger_my_T. (Jan 29, 2008)

hermit crabs arnt boring they can be pretty intersting to watch.  but if you do get some get atleast two.


----------



## Joe (Jan 29, 2008)

Rubber boa. Every time one of these "What should I get?" threads comes up, I'm going to say rubber boa.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I've always wanted a snake, so rubber boa it may be. 

Is this a good beginner snake?


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Properly housed, they are generally described as anything but, being social little creatures. They are certainly less "boring" than tarantulas, who while we love them they aren't exactly the most active of creatures. Neither are Pacman frogs, which spend most of their time sitting motionless half-buried in the dirt.
> 
> Like the other person said, cresteds need a 20. Some small species of snake, such as rubber boas or male sand boas, can stay in a 10 all their lives.


Hermit crabs get big really quickly and a 10 gallon would definitely be too small. My largest is about the size of a baseball and when they get large they need a minimum of 6 inches of substrate to burrow down in to molt. If they can't burrow, they can't molt and they die. Sometimes they do surface molt but it is incredibly dangerous for them because they need complete darkness to stimulate the hormones they need to molt successfully. Plus they need an all organic diet that includes calcium, protein, fruit, and nuts because commercial foods are deficient and have deadly preservatives in them. Also, they need a constant 75 degrees and 75% humidity. The last thing they need is one cup of dechlorinated water and a cup of sea salt water. They do need a LOT of care which not a lot of people know about. Hermit crabs can actually live 20-30 years, but how many people do you know that have kept a crab longer than a couple months? Well, this is why. Most deaths occur because of humidity because low humidity makes their modified gills dry up and blister, then they suffocate to death over the course of a couple weeks. Crabs are something you need to be really dedicated to because it takes a lot of care every single day. Before getting one I would suggest asking yourself if you can provide for all your crabs needs, and then ask if you are up to the challenge of keep them alive for such a long period of time.

Another thing you need to look out for with HCs is something called PPS (post purchase stress disorder). This disease happens from a mixture of stress the crab feels from being taken from the wild, put in a box, shipped across the world, and then kept for long periods of time in horrific conditions at the store. Smaller crabs are more prone to this disorder. If you end up getting them, don't be afraid if they burrow down for a couple weeks because they are trying to make it through their PPS.

The last thing I wanted to say is that there is no such thing as a captive bred crab. They are impossible to breed because they rely on the phases of the moon and ocean to mate. Making it more complicated is that, even if they do mate, they need a full reef system to live for several months before they're ready for land life. My point is, these are WILD animals so don't buy one unless you are sure you can provide for it because every one someone kills means one less crab living free in their natural habitat.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 29, 2008)

mrbonzai211 said:


> Hermit crabs get big really quickly and a 10 gallon would definitely be too small. My largest is about the size of a baseball and when they get large they need a minimum of 6 inches of substrate to burrow down in to molt. If they can't burrow, they can't molt and they die. Sometimes they do surface molt but it is incredibly dangerous for them because they need complete darkness to stimulate the hormones they need to molt successfully. Plus they need an all organic diet that includes calcium, protein, fruit, and nuts because commercial foods are deficient and have deadly preservatives in them. Also, they need a constant 75 degrees and 75% humidity. The last thing they need is one cup of dechlorinated water and a cup of sea salt water. They do need a LOT of care which not a lot of people know about. Hermit crabs can actually live 20-30 years, but how many people do you know that have kept a crab longer than a couple months? Well, this is why. Most deaths occur because of humidity because low humidity makes their modified gills dry up and blister, then they suffocate to death over the course of a couple weeks. Crabs are something you need to be really dedicated to because it takes a lot of care every single day. Before getting one I would suggest asking yourself if you can provide for all your crabs needs, and then ask if you are up to the challenge of keep them alive for such a long period of time.
> 
> Another thing you need to look out for with HCs is something called PPS (post purchase stress disorder). This disease happens from a mixture of stress the crab feels from being taken from the wild, put in a box, shipped across the world, and then kept for long periods of time in horrific conditions at the store. Smaller crabs are more prone to this disorder. If you end up getting them, don't be afraid if they burrow down for a couple weeks because they are trying to make it through their PPS.
> 
> The last thing I wanted to say is that there is no such thing as a captive bred crab. They are impossible to breed because they rely on the phases of the moon and ocean to mate. Making it more complicated is that, even if they do mate, they need a full reef system to live for several months before they're ready for land life. My point is, these are WILD animals so don't buy one unless you are sure you can provide for it because every one someone kills means one less crab living free in their natural habitat.


And that's why I might not get one because I also heard they were boring.


----------



## Thrasher (Jan 29, 2008)

10g tank? get a T blondi lol.....get a WC female and hope for egg sac..yummmm,


----------



## Joe (Jan 29, 2008)

Brendan said:


> Well I've always wanted a snake, so rubber boa it may be.
> 
> Is this a good beginner snake?


I can't think of a better starter snake than a rubber boa. Here's a site with some good care info.

http://www.rubberboas.com/Content/captivecare.html


----------

